# problem sighting in a gun



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

So I have been looking for a small frame .22 for my 11 year old boys to use and I ended up getting them a rossi matched pair .22 20 guage. What a cool little gun. I groups good but the sight will not go far enough down to bring the groups down. I set it as low as possible and am still hitting 6 inches high at fifty yards. Anyone here ever had this problem? Is there anything I can do besides getting a scope? I am not totally against this but would like the kids to learn open sights. Any suggestions?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Correct me if wrong, I certainly may be, but doesn't dropping the rear sight make the rifle shoot higher?? Just in illustrating it with my hands lowering the rear one makes me look lower and when re-aligned teh sights are now aiming higher???


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

when I moved the sight up it made it shoot even higher.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The higher above the bore the rear sight is, the higher the rifle will hit on target. The lower it gets, or closer to the bore, the lower it will hit.

If your rear sight is as low as it will go and the rifle still shoots high I would contact the MFG and see if they have a higher front sight or maybe they will recommend something else.

Typically when sighting in a firearm,. You move the rear sight in the direction you want the point of impact to move to (ie: its hitting left and you want the impacts to hit further to the right, move the rear site to the right).


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That certainly may be, I don't use open sights ever, only archery, which is just the opposite since you are essentially adjusting the front sight. Good luck!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. I will be contacting rossi. You would think this may be common on these guns.
Anyway thanks alot this forum is great.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just a thought, but how much bead are you taking (of the front sight) when you shoot? Full bead? Half? Maybe it was designed to use full bead at 100 yards, so you need to go half bead at 50. Just an idea.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Just a thought, but how much bead are you taking (of the front sight) when you shoot? Full bead? Half? Maybe it was designed to use full bead at 100 yards, so you need to go half bead at 50. Just an idea.


Chaser's on it.
I agree, try adjusting how much of, and the position of, the bead is in the rear sight.

When I had better eyesight I took a fine bead. Now I paint the front bead blaze orange and take a full bead. With a rifle or handgun I try put the top of the full bead on the bottom of the bullseye (or animal's heart).

Like you, I have a few rifles, old Remington pumps mostly, that I can't take a full bead, they shoot too high, so I have to take a fine bead, painted orange to boot.

Good luck


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

+ 1. Call me old fashoned but I am convinced that a fine bead is more accurate than a full bead because there is less margin of error in the sight picture. Try a fine bead and you may have some "wiggle room" to sight in.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Before I would replace anything on the rifle I would have your kids shoot the rifle. It could simply be the way you are holding the rifle that causes the rifle to shoot high. Maybe with the smaller frams of your kids the rifle might shoot just fine. If that does not work I would contact Rossie to see if they have a taller front sit you could use.

400bull


----------

